# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  إعلان التشكيل الوزارى الجديد للحكومة السودانية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*إعلان التشكيل الوزارى الجديد للحكومة السودانية المتوقع اليوم

د.نافع على نافع _ كبير مساعدى رئيس الجمهوريه
الفريق.صلاح عبدالله محمد _وزيرا للدفاع 
الفريق عبدالرحيم محمد حسين_ مديرا لجهاز الأمن والمخابرات 
الفريق.محمد عطا_وزيرا للداخليه 
الفريق.بكرى حسن صالح_مستشارا للأمن القومى
المهندس.إبراهيم محمود حامد_وزيرا لشئون رئاسه الجمهوريه
د. عبدالحليم إسماعيل المتعافى _وزيرا للماليه
المهندس.صلاح ونسى _وزيرا للعمل 
د.فيصل حسن_وزيرا للزراعه والثروه الحيوانية
عباس جمعه _وزيرا للمعادن
البروفيسر .إبراهيم أحمدعمر _وزيرا للإعلام 
حاج ماجد سوار _وزيرا للإستثمار 
محمد شيخ إدريس _وزيرا للشباب والرياضه
محمد محمود_وزيرا للتعليم العالى 
أحمد كرمنو_وزيرا للرعاية الإجتماعيه 
د.رجاء حسن خليفه _وزيره للصحة 
د. سناء حمد _ وزيره للتربية والتعليم
د.عبدالجبار حسين _وزير دوله بالزراعه والثروه الحيوانية
د.عوض الجاز_وزيرا للنفط
التوم هجو_وزيرا للإعلام

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*مشكور أخى إبراهيم عطية لكن دى توقعات ولا فعلاً دا التشكيل الجديد وأين المصدر
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*اعتقد انها توقعات لان التشكيل الوزاري لم يصدر بعد 
مشكور اخ أبراهيم علي المتابعه وفي انتظار التاكيدات 

*

----------

